# Low FPS on Borderlands 2



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok so I got borderlands 2 a few days back. I got it from steam so it is a legal copy. Well The game just does not run at the full amount of Frames as it should. In combat I drop down to about 15 FPS for no real reason. When this first happened I was not surprised because that is how things work. Gun fighting always causes lag. BUT! I have found there to be no reason for it. I did some monitoring of my system using the AMD System Monitor To see how much of the CPU, the GPU and Ram are being taking up during game play. My findings are quite disturbing. When my lag is the highest the amount of usage of my system is the lowest. SO My CPU will be at 65% capacity. My GPU will be at 75% and the game will only be taking up 3.5 GB of Ram. So there is no reason for the lag at all. Also my temps are quite low I will list them here

CPU cores 1-6 are at 38C
GPU 67C

Here are my specs

CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1075
Mobo MSI 880GM-E41
GPU AMD Radeon HD 6870
HDD WD Blue 1TB
Ram 8GB Gskill
PSU Corsair TX650W (I got it when I upgraded my PSU)
OS Windows 7 Pro 64bit

Every thing is stock. NO OC nothing. I also already did the INI tweaks so the game will use all 6 CPUs. I had even less FPS before that. 

Any help will be welcome. Thank you


----------



## LeonArcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you checked your Hard Drive recently with a diagnostic? Might be a R/W issue. Also, have you tried turning down some of the graphics settings, turning off several features to see if any of these are culprits.

I am going to presume you've already done the usual updating of all your drivers and such?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh yes as soon as the game came out I downloaded the newest Drivers from AMD and the newest CAP the newest CAP was designed for Borderlands 2. As for the HDD I Did a scan disk a Disk Clean up and a De frag to make sure the game would run as fast as it could. The HDD is a 7200 RPM model. I did turn off features but all they did was increase the non battle FPS. 

The section that I am not getting is why is it when my system is doing the least amount of work why is the Game lagging.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Two things:

Turn down or disable PhysX

Set Affinity to 4 cores or less. 

Don't forget to try playing the game in a lesser resolution.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok so I tried to turn down the resolution and that actually made it lag more!?!?! I turned down the Physx From high to Medium and to low and that did not change much I got about 2-3 more FPS. I did try the Affinity and that dropped my FPS. 

I did the test again after your post Wolf to try to see the readings again and if they had changed. This time I added in task Manager so I could monitor all 6 Cores. My temps are about the same as before. And the reading for the GPU use and the CPU use came out to be the same. The ini tweak I did before to the engine did allow all 6 cores to be active. All 6 sat at about the same usage threw out game play. During that time they were at about 75% during action filled sections and 50% when running around. I did notice that the game no matter how intense it got never hit the 3GB mark with the RAM. It was sitting at about 2.5-2.8 GB of Ram according to the monitoring. 

Also i do have the games FPS locked so they can't go over 60. should I try to knock that down to 30FPS max? Also I will keep looking over the ini to try to see if there is something I can do in there to fix this. It helped with skyrim it should help here.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you have V-Sync on or off? Reverse whatever setting it is at now.

Updated your gpu drivers to the latest? 

task manager > processes > borderlands2.exe right click set priority to high, try that.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok so I did that. I shut off V-Sync I set every thing to low like the absolute lowest I moved my FPS cap to 60 instead of 30. And I got about the same performance. I started out strong but when the battles started I dropped back down. BUT with setting the system's priority to real time I was able to stop from going into single digits. I was at a solid 20FPS with every thing set to what I normally have it set to.

I also did some ini teaks that could have also been the reason.


----------



## wickedjan (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello mate,

I got the exact same problem as you have in Borderlands 2.

My computer is better than Borderlands 2 system recommanded. But every time when it comes to GUN FIGHT the FRAPS drops from 80 to 8! It has nothing to do with the in-game video settings, even when I swithed it into 600x480 it still happens.

CPU: AMD-FX8120
GPU: Sapphire ATI 7850 2G
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-D3
RAM: DDR3 1333Mhz 4GN*2
HardDrove: Western Digital 500GB, 7200R/M, 16MB. 600M/S.

Most important, as many people suggected, I just updated my Motherboard Bios to the latest (F11c), does not work at all LOL.

I don't know if your problem is solved, look forward to your reply

Jan


----------



## SAZXUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I spent a week changing drivers ,tweaking the Engine uninstalling and reinstalling the game / V-card drivers . And still got 5-20 FPS even though Battlefield 3 runs flawless. 

Yesterday I updated my bios and the game runs perfect now. Getting 70 or more FPS with high settings now.

Machine is 
Win 7 64
8 Gigs of ram.
AMD FX 4100 Quad core 3.60GHz (not overclocked)
MSI GTX 560 TI 448 core ( 805 core clock)
And the MB I updated bios on for the fix is a M68MT-S2 .Rev 3.1 

That's my experience after who knows how many hours spent trying to make it run right.


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

Can u completly disable physixs? Amd will not play with physix at good fps I know this lol...also disable antialiasing as amd cards use their own deal


----------



## Domoran (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi please download TechPowerUp GPU-Z and place screenshots of the results


----------

